# Warhammer 40k Discussion



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

This thread is dedicated to all things Warhammer 40k. Games, lore, history, etc. on the expansive Warhammer 40k universe. 

For those of you who don't know. Warhammer 40k started out as a tabletop wargame by Games Workshop, with armies comprising of Space Marines, Eldar, Orks, Chaos Space Marines, Necrons, etc. From such humble beginnings, it has snowballed into a massive universe, rich in lore and epic battles, chronicling the spread of humans to the stars and the constant battle of the Emperor of Mankind against the Forces of Chaos, Xenos and Herectics, in order to protect mankind. 

More information about the races:

Space Marines
Chaos Space Marines
Eldar
Dark Eldar
Necrons
Orks
Tau
Tyranids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah. This I've played countless times. Except Dawn of War II. My primary race was the *Space Marines*. Then turned to *Necrons*.

I've also watched the *Ultramarines* movie BTW.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

I have played two games in this series. Dawn of war 1&2. Both were nice games.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've played the original Warhammer series , i.e Warhammer : Shadow of the Horned Rat , Warhammer : Dark Omen.

40k came slightly later than the above.

Oh yeah, here's the first 40K game I played . It was fairly good :

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Liberation


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you guys read the novels/comics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Nah no books and comics. Its a pain to read my goddamn syllabus who needs other books. LOL


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, you guys don't realize that the Warhammer 40k universe is much larger than it is possible to cram into a coupla games. The real meat of the W40k universe is the Codexes of different races, etc, the novels, comics, etc. Which elaborate a lot over the vast expanse of the galaxy in the 41st millenium.

Also, you might not realize, but there are thousands of Space Marine and Chaos Space Marine chapters and not just the Blood Ravens. Each is an offshoot of the 18 (total from the first founding prior to the Horus Heresy) Space Marine legions as founded by the Emperor of Mankind. Each having their own customs, rituals and strategies and tactics. There are tales of how the emperor created 20 superhuman Primarchs to lead these legions, how these were scattered across the warp by chaos, etc etc.

It is a massive universe, even more massive than the Lord of the Rings universe IMHO.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Nah no books and comics. Its a pain to read my goddamn syllabus who needs other books. LOL



The Codex doesn't support this action.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It is a massive universe, even more massive than the Lord of the Rings universe IMHO.



The Codex approves of this.

I only played Spacemarines TPS. Would love to read the novels and comic books.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

You can start by reading Horus Rising, it is the first in the Horus Heresy series (more info). The series gives an insight into how and which Space Marine legions turned to chaos and which remained loyal and how Horus (Primarch of the Luna Wolves legion) would change the Imperium of mankind forever. 

Also look for the comics Bloodquest, Daemonifuge and Lone Wolves, among many others.

Also look out for various Codices regarding various races, it will give in depth background on them as well as tales of key battles.

Like in the Space Marine codex, I read the tale about a Land Raider named Rynn's Might of the Crimson Fists chapter of Space Marines, narrowly misses a missile which destroys their Chapter Monastery and goes on a solo rampage (without any crew) against the Orks, killing their Warboss in the process. (supporting info).


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 2, 2012)

+++BEGIN TRANSMISSION+++
TRANSCRIPT : ALPHA439
SENDER : ASTROPATH PLEISADE
RECIPIENT : CHAMBER LORD MILITANT ULSAAR
THOUGHT FOR THE DAY : ONE DEAD IS A MARTYR, A MILLION DEAD ARE STATISTICS
+++MESSAGE BEGINS+++
Attention!
There have been several reports of growing ignorance of our great Emperor from the thinkdigit sector.
You are charged with making planetfall at the Planet Gamerz of the thinkdigit sector and proceed to illuminate the populace with all due haste.

May the Emperor's light guide you always
+++MESSAGE ENDS+++
+++END TRANSMISSION+++


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> +++BEGIN TRANSMISSION+++
> TRANSCRIPT : ALPHA439
> SENDER : ASTROPATH PLEISADE
> RECIPIENT : CHAMBER LORD MILITANT ULSAAR
> ...


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You can start by reading Horus Rising, it is the first in the Horus Heresy series (more info). The series gives an insight into how and which Space Marine legions turned to chaos and which remained loyal and how Horus (Primarch of the Luna Wolves legion) would change the Imperium of mankind forever.
> 
> Also look for the comics Bloodquest, Daemonifuge and Lone Wolves, among many others.
> 
> ...



Will start with that when i get some time. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it'd be better if you start with the comics first.

Look for Bloodquest.


> Captain of the Blood Angels, Leonatos, was given a weapon called "Encarmine," the "Sword of Belarius," as a prize for his prowess as a warrior and for the accomplishments of his men on the battlefield. However, Garshul the Destroyer, an Ork, manages to capture the weapon, causing Leonatos to be dishonoured and then exiled. He wanders with his fellow soldiers as they try to regain their honour by hunting down the sword. This takes them into the Eye of Terror where they battle the forces of Chaos that control the planet so they can finally regain their treasured weapon and their honour so they could be welcomed back once again amongst their brethren.
> 
> Source



I've been having a doubt regarding the game Space Marine. The Forge World Graia, which is invaded by the Orks, happens to be in Segmentum Tempestus, which also happens to contain Deliverance, the homeworld of the Raven Guard, yet, why is it that the Ultramarines come to dispatch the Orks? That too all the way from Macragge, which is in the Ultima Segmentum?

Even towards the end, the Blood Ravens show up, but why no Raven Guard?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 3, 2012)

well, actually, its best to read some of the codexes first, like the imperial guard primer, or the index astartes, or the wh rulebook proper (i'd suggest edition 5, to be uptodate, and not suffer from the horror of looking at 1st edition dreadnoughts)

comics are not canon, they serve to confuse further.

take the case of the dreadnought Tankred, at the damocles gulf crusade, under the black templars.

he single handedly battles a cadre of tau xv88 broadside battlesuits (which have very long range railguns, capable of shredding a tank in a single shot) and comes out the victor.

and that he further defeats a daemon prince WITH A AUTOCANNON.

matt ward would be wiggling so fast in his grave 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think it'd be better if you start with the comics first.
> 
> Look for Bloodquest.
> 
> ...



afaik, the blood ravens are a second/third/whatever founding chapter from the raven guard or the blood angels.

and its not that the chapter in a particular segmentum has to protect it, no other.

that space marine strike force closest to the area will respond the quickest. the space marines were made to be flexible that way.

imagine if the SM's responded to each distress call like the imperium xD

it took well over a year to gather enough men and materials for a small-ish (on imperial scale) war on a tau outpost. (taros campaign)

it usually takes a couple years for any kind of action involving more than a few imperial guard regiments to muster and move out.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 3, 2012)

My question about this is: who is founding chapter of the blood ravens? According to the games, we might be led to believe that the Blood Ravens are a loyalist splinter of a Traitor Legion. Your thoughts? And to be honest, the Blood Ravens are a very vanilla chapter. They speak of having 2 squads of Librarians in their First Company, but you can only play with one Librarian at a time.. 

And my first Warhammer 40000 game i played was Dawn of War.. I fricking loved that game so much that i played Winter Assault, Dark Crusade (the best, IMO) Soulstorm (kinda buggy), Dawn of War 2, Chaos Rising and Retribution followed by Space Marine. Synchronised kills FTW!


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ as i said, forget the games, they are not canon.

er, if they have 2 squads of librarians in their elite, terminator/veteran first company, then they happen to have the most number of psykers for any chapter xD

ok, a brief overview of sm organization :

chapter > company > squad > fire teams

a chapter has roughly 1k serving brothers
each chapter is broken into 10 distinct companies (notable exceptions : space wolves (8 great companies, iirc) and black templars, very weird organization)
1st company : has the chapter master, and his retinue. also has the most experienced warriors. equipped almost entirely with tactical dreadnought armor (terminator armor, yaaay!)
10th company : scout company. inducted marines are made scouts, who prove themselves, or are promoted after enough action

see here for more :
Codex Astartes - Warhammer 40K Wiki - Space Marines, Chaos, planets, and more

PICTURES!!!
*images.wikia.com/warhammer40k/images/c/ce/CodexOrganisation.jpg



also, forget the codexes, read this :
Space Marines - Warhammer 40K Wiki - Space Marines, Chaos, planets, and more
it has everything and more on the space marines.


sorry, deathmetal, when i first read the wiki, it was still incomplete, so i didnt go back for more


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 3, 2012)

IMO, Space Wolves and Black Templars are the most awesome chapters... They pay no heed whatsoever to the Codex Astartes... At least in terms of number of marines...


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 3, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> IMO, Space Wolves and Black Templars are the most awesome chapters... They pay no heed whatsoever to the Codex Astartes... At least in terms of number of marines...



ehh, they have the same number of marines, 1k.
its an imperial sanction, enforced by His Will.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 4, 2012)

Check these out:

Black Templars - Lexicanum

Space Wolves - Lexicanum

Not every chapter is as vanilla as the Ultramarines, you know..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it is more likely that the Blood Ravens have descended from the Thousand Sons legion. Considering the high number of Psykers, we know that Blood Angels are not very psychically strong, neither are the Raven Guard. However, the Thousand Sons are and the fact that psychic characteristics comes with the Blood Raven gene-seed, makes it all the more likely.

Also, if the games are to be believed, Davian Thule finds proof of the chapters origins. He is so disgusted by it that he destroys every trace of it and vows never to speak of it again, even after he is turned into a dreadnought. So, it proves that they are some splinter of a traitor legion. Not necessarily the Thousand Sons, but most likely it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_



doomgiver said:


> ehh, they have the same number of marines, 1k.
> its an imperial sanction, enforced by His Will.



This might be true of the Black Templars, because they broke up from the Imperial Fists, but the Space Wolves rebelled against the Codex Astartes, so I don't think there is any fixed number of personnel in this chapter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_



Souro_Ray said:


> Check these out:
> 
> Black Templars - Lexicanum
> 
> ...



I think the Salamanders too rejected the Codex Astartes (Not sure), what became of them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_



doomgiver said:


> take the case of the dreadnought Tankred, at the damocles gulf crusade, under the black templars.
> 
> he single handedly battles a cadre of tau* xv88 broadside battlesuits* (which have very long range railguns, capable of shredding a tank in a single shot) and comes out the victor.



Was it Broadside battlesuits or Crisis suits?

On a side note, I've found Horus Heresy novels in paperback on Flipkart (woot!). No more cellphone reading for me now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 4, 2012)

Of the Horus Heresy series, i loved Horus Rising, Fulgrim and Legion... Awesome novels! Quite a few of the Warhammer 40K novels are bad ass


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2012)

chapters, no matter how they are organised, have around 1k brothers.
tho some chapters like the mantis warriors or the lamenters, who suffered terrible losses, can go down to 200 battle brothers, after which, the chapter is broken up and the able fighting men absorbed into other chapters.

also, 1k does not mean 1k all around.
979, 1021, 1125, 960, all are roughly 1k.
no chapter is allowed to grow substantially more than 1k. 

as for the black templars, many of them are neophytes, or scouts. coz they use mixed battle groups of both full marines and trainees. tho i doubt that 5k figure is genuine.
Talk:Black Templars - Lexicanum
always check the talk pages xD


DM, as i said, broadsides, the bigger ones, with limited jump capablities.
i dont think a dread can stand against the fast crysis suits, unless it catches them off guard xD not very likely.

can we please stop talking about blood ravens???
the whole storyline makes me cringe.

also, no chapter can be descended from the traitor legions, coz their geneseed was given to the raven guard to keep safe near the end of the heresy, but the alpha legion stole it from them.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 4, 2012)

Uh , so is there a link for the unenlightened people like me to learn more about the Warhammer 40k universe? A dummy's guide if you please.

(I have a fair idea of the Warhammer universe, but not 40k)


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2012)

check out my post 16 in this thread.

as i said, get the wh40k rulebook.

if you want, i can show you the way. (wink wink)


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, for a wikipedia of sorts, try LEXICANUM - The Unofficial Warhammer Encyclopedia... Or you could try and find the rule books.. "share" it with someone, if you know what i mean


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> check out my post 16 in this thread.
> 
> as i said, get the wh40k rulebook.
> 
> if you want, i can show you the way. (wink wink)



Of course, rulebooks and codices.



Souro_Ray said:


> Well, for a wikipedia of sorts, try LEXICANUM - The Unofficial Warhammer Encyclopedia... Or you could try and find the rule books.. "share" it with someone, if you know what i mean



That's where I used to research in the beginning. There is a wikia wiki on W40k too. Here



Tachyon1986 said:


> Uh , so is there a link for the unenlightened people like me to learn more about the Warhammer 40k universe? A dummy's guide if you please.
> 
> (I have a fair idea of the Warhammer universe, but not 40k)



You can try to mentioned wikis. Read about one topic at a time, that's how I got into it. While playing DOWark Crusade, I heard a lot about the Horus Heresy, so looked it up and went on and on from there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 6, 2012)

Another Legion i find really amazing is the Blood Angels, with their Black Rage and Red Thirst.. First point of interest is the Chief Librarian, Mephiston, AKA Lord of Death, one of the only marines who could fight the Black Rage after it had taken hold. Second point of interest is one of their offspring chapters, the Flesh Tearers, who held the sole honour of making an Ork Horde flee from battle!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 6, 2012)

All, thanks for the links. Have just started reading about the Imperium of Man. Interesting history.

I suggest you guys read about Warhammer fantasy, it's also good.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2012)

I try not to chase two rabbits and thereby end up losing both. Warhammer fantasy is good, no doubt. But, I am currently focused on W40k.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

On topic:
I am contemplating the possibility of the chaos god Malal being one of the missing primarchs, what do you guys think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 6, 2012)

Terminator Armour... nuff said


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 6, 2012)

there are at least 5 different "warhammer" universes, depending on whom you ask.
all share the same name, but are slightly differnet.

like in wh40, its in space.

in fantasy, its more primitive, like middle ages.

dark heresy, epic (uses huge armies, TITANS!!!), necromunda (hive related)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2012)

I know about their existence, but never bothered much. If I focus everywhere, will get confused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 7, 2012)

Lets take it one warhammer at a time, ok? 

Lets stick to Warhammer 40000 and the universe of the Emperor, Imperial Guard, Adeptus Astartes, Traitor Legions, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Orks, Necrons, Tyranids, Tau and what have you!!!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Lets take it one warhammer at a time, ok?
> 
> Lets stick to Warhammer 40000 and the universe of the Emperor, Imperial Guard, Adeptus Astartes, Traitor Legions, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Orks, Necrons, Tyranids, Tau and what have you!!!





I was asking about Malal being one of the lost primarchs. What do you think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, to be honest, i havent come across that name as of yet. Can you give me a link? I did a fair bit of hunting around the web when i came across the fact that their were 2 Legions of the original 20 that were never mentioned anywhere... All i ever came across were Angry Marines and Pretty Marines, which were pretty hilarious i have to admit, but definitely off topic!

Another series of novels which i highly recommend within the W40K universe is that of the Soul Drinkers chapter. They are a descendant chapter of the Imperial Fists, and we all know Rogal Dorn was a bad ass primarch! Expert in fortifications and all that   reminds me of turtling in Supreme Commander


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 7, 2012)

Finished the Horus Heresy , and also learned about the Warp and Eye of the Terror. I wonder if the Warp is related to the Warpstone from Warhammer Fantasy? Also ,did a reading of the Ultramarines and their leader Roboute (RIP). Anyway , where should I move on from here?  Read about the other races or focus on the Imperium for now?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 7, 2012)

Its your choice mate. Read the various codices now and check out the Orks, Tyranids and the Necron...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2012)

Read about the Necrons, pretty interesting history. How they came to become living metal entities, about their gods the c'tan and the c'tans connection to the Mechanicum of Mars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

AFAIK, Roboute Guilliman is in stasis and not dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

The warp is a another dimension. It is home to the Chaos deities and facilities faster than light travel by the imperium.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Soul drinkers descended from Imperial Fists? I thought their descendants were Crimson fists and Black Templars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 8, 2012)

Soul Drinkers - Lexicanum

Yep, according to the novels, they were loyal to the Imperium. But after a series of events, they were declared Excommunicate Traitoris and became a Renegade Space Marine chapter. They still believed in the Emperor and His ideals and they looked up to Dorn as their Father, but looked at the rest of the Imperium with contempt. So, in essence, they were a "good" renegade chapter...


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 8, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Soul Drinkers - Lexicanum
> 
> Yep, according to the novels, they were loyal to the Imperium. But after a series of events, they were declared Excommunicate Traitoris and became a Renegade Space Marine chapter. They still believed in the Emperor and His ideals and they looked up to Dorn as their Father, but looked at the rest of the Imperium with contempt. So, in essence, they were a "good" renegade chapter...



they tried to recover by force, an artifact of power, some sort of phase sword, the Eternity Blade or something, from the adeptus mechanicus, who had forcibly taken it from them.

and the original marines underwent horrendous geneseed mutation, and grew psyker powers. their librarian is level beta/high gamma (alpha plus being highest level) and has 4 spider legs extra.
one of their assault marines mutated so that his skin got transparent, and every weapon slid through him, wihtout harming him.

then they took on a daemon of nurgle, then tzeench, and then a greater daemon of nurgle again (nurgle must hate these guys xD), so that they could recover some pure geneseed that the mechanicus had stockpiled for safety.

now they are recruiting again, and their geneseed is pure again.

did i mention their base of operations is a huge space hulk??

pretty cool chapter, imo.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 8, 2012)

Chief Librarian Sarpedon is the mutant arachnid. Assault Marine Sergeant Tellos is the bad ass marine with rapid regeneration and has chainblades grafted to his hands.. So he has chainblades while normal people have hands 

I forget the other chaps names.. But yeah, its a pretty neat chapter..


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 8, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Chief Librarian Sarpedon is the mutant arachnid. Assault Marine Sergeant Tellos is the bad ass marine with rapid regeneration and has chainblades grafted to his hands.. So he has chainblades while normal people have hands
> 
> I forget the other chaps names.. But yeah, its a pretty neat chapter..



tellos is the guy with transparent skin. iirc, he has normal blades, grafted onto stumps of his hands,


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 8, 2012)

He is the ultimate Khorne Berzerker wet dream... 

Rapid regeneration, immense strength and the ability to kill rapidly! It took an exterminatus to kill him i think...

Tellos - Lexicanum


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah, and ....


Spoiler



he turns to chaos in the end of one of the novels



edit :
 oh god, why did i read the last entry, now the novel is ruined for me


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 8, 2012)

Chaos is awesome! coughobliteratorviruscough


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 8, 2012)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!
MAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURNMAILKILLBURN..........*chops own head off*


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 8, 2012)

you forgot SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE... 

the history of the Death Guard, Emperor's Children, World Eaters and Thousand Sons is worth looking up. They each follow only one of the four Chaos gods...

Death Guard -> Nurgle
Emperor's Children -> Slaanesh
World Eaters -> Khorne
Thousand Sons -> Tzeentch


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 8, 2012)

oh man, you should read the 4th/5th edition chaos rulebook, its got amazing drawings of chaos champions.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> they tried to recover by force, an artifact of power, some sort of *phase sword*, the Eternity Blade or something, from the adeptus mechanicus, who had forcibly taken it from them.
> .



C'tan Phase Sword?



doomgiver said:


> tellos is the guy with transparent skin. iirc, he has normal blades, grafted onto stumps of his hands,



See this:


> Tellos had the most obvious mutations in the chapter, second only to Sarpedon. Refusing to accept any other fate, he wanted to fight on; he had *chainblades* grafted into each end of his arms whilst his accelerated healing mutation held them in place. His second mutation was a gross amount of muscularity and semi-translucent skin.



Source


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 9, 2012)

Not a phase sword, an artifact weapon wielded by Rogal Dorn himself. It was called the Soul Spear and was entrusted to the care of the Soul Drinkers after the 2nd founding...

Soulspear - Lexicanum


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2012)

Got some reading to do.

I thought it was a C'tan phase sword, like the one the Callidus assassins use.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 9, 2012)

Read the Soul Drinker series.. Its epic! Also, the Blood Angels novels, Space Wolves novels and Word Bearer novels are pretty awesome as well


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2012)

I am yet to complete Flight of the Eisenstein. Awaiting order from flipkart to arrive.

For some lulz:
*media.comicvine.com/uploads/0/5869/743238-000necrons_super.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2012)

not to mention that a single SCOUT ship can infiltrate right down to the solar system, and actually land on mars, bypassing several hundred battlecruisers, and thousands of orbital defense stations and millions of augur probes(radar-like, except they use warp energy)

it took 3 entire demi-legios of titans and their attendant forces to destroy that ship and its crews. (demi legio being half a legio of titans, about 12-15 titans)

some images for comparision :

*fc09.deviantart.net/fs30/f/2008/098/9/c/Battlefleet_Gothic_Scale_Chart_by_The_First_Magelord.png

Jeff Russell's STARSHIP DIMENSIONS best site for comparing sizes, imo

this guy makes great pictures :
*the-first-magelord.deviantart.com/
do see all his wh40k art. its amazing


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2012)

Impressive stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 10, 2012)

yea, everything is stacked against the imperium.
they only have the almost unending supply of manpower to rely on.

tho that will change once the main tyranid hive fleet reaches the galaxy.

they had to literally incinerate hundreds of planets to stop a relatively small advance fleet, so that they would turn elsewhere after not finding food in that region of the imperium.

and an even smaller fleet ravaged the ultramarine homeworlds, and managed to kill the entire first company, tho they were almost totally wiped out themselves.

amazing miniature models, handpainted
=][= GOLDEN BOLTER WINNERS =][= - The Bolter and Chainsword : A 40k Space Marine Resource


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 10, 2012)

And killing the First Company of the Ultramarines is no mean feat! Terminators and whatnot!

The worst enemies of the Imperium are hard to choose. Orks are numerous, Chaos is everywhere, Eldar are sneaky, Tyranids are whacked and nearly unstoppable, ditto the Necrons, Tau are technologically superior and the Dark Eldar are part Eldar part Chaos...


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 10, 2012)

tau can be crushed in one blow, if they ever decide to expand more.

and each terminator killed several hundred nids before running out of ammo, and being forced to go melee. and nothing beats a horde of gaunts with fleshborers and rending claws


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2012)

Have the forces of Chaos ever faced-off against the Tyranids?

I wonder what would happen if the Tyranids got hold of Chaos affected genes, what would they create then? Like it creates zoanthropes from Eldar genes.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 10, 2012)

chaos would mutate the nidz. nuff said xD

anyhow, chaos "gene" is not mutated, just the physical form.
the 'mutation' is not biological, its physical mutation.

like water changes state to steam after boiling


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2012)

But the mutation is a taint, isn't it? So, the mutation must carry the taint of chaos. What if this taint passes on to the Tyranids and what if they get affected by Chaos?

I was also wondering how the Necrons would react to a massive Tyranid invasion. I mean, the necrons seek to destroy all life in the galaxy and so do the tyranids. Plus, the tyranids cannot harm the necrons since they do not have organic mass.

This brings me to my next doubt, what if , in a rare case, the tyranids get hold of a pariah gene?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, nothing about a face off between Tyranids and Necrons or Tyranids and Chaos Space Marines has caught my eye yet.

But i did read about a Chaos and Necron face off in the first Word Bearer novel i read.

Considering what the Necron are like, they inhabit their dead worlds called Tomb Worlds and they dont really have any sort of life signature. Even the Pariahs are basically undead and they are few in number as far as i know... My opinion is that Tyranids wouldnt even come close to a necron tomb world... But thats just my opinion, not canon...


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2012)

there  is one condition that must be satisfied for a hive fleet to approach a world :
there must be significant amount of tyranid synapse links on that planet.
this means that there are already nids on the planet (almost always genestealers, the vanguard of the nid fleet)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, the genestealers scout planets and attract the main fleets AFAIK.

My doubt is would the Necrons see Tyranids as possible allies due to a common goal of eliminating all life from the galaxy?...or perhaps the Necrons would kill the Tyranids just because they are alive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2012)

no more WH fans?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope, Just us I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 12, 2012)

EA caught for copying tank model of WH4 !!!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2012)

Lol, that's really pathetic of EA.

Games On Net :: General News: EA Accused of Copying Warhammer 40K Tanks in C&C Tiberium Alliances

The tanks in question happen to be :

The Bombard Tank, copied from the Baneblade and the Grinder Tank copied from the Ork Bonecruncha.

Update : Got my Flight of the Eisenstein novel today.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 13, 2012)

lol, they even copied the "industrial" and patchwork job of the ork vehicles.
what a fail. even the turrets are on the same side as on the baneblade.

now, if they had refined it all a bit, like made it sleeker or something, it'd been forgiven.
but this is just crazy.

all othese ididots should be hanged.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 14, 2012)

Imagination is dying... All these tards at these high end companies have is the bucketloads of money to stay afloat... Leaving all other works of sci fi out of this, Warhammer 40000 is one of the most awesome, testosterone filled universes i've read about...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the Baneblade is a kickass tank BTW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 14, 2012)

aye, tho in the game, its shown as a weakling.
a baneblade can be field converted to special versions :

Shadowsword - Warhammer 40K Wiki - Space Marines, Chaos, planets, and more


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 15, 2012)

That there is a Titan Killer... The Shadowsword Titanicus

That is no mean feat considering the size of a Baneblade and even a Warhound Titan...

I recently read Storm of Iron.. A novel based on the Iron Warriors.. It features the Dies Irae, one of the most infamous Imperators of all time...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 15, 2012)

The Dies Irae was introduced in Horus Rising I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

The Shadowsword looks kickass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah, shadowswords actually need to couple their engines directly to the weapon capacitors to charge them up, leaving them immobile in the process.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2012)

Dug this one up. Its just like the Shadowsword, only that it has a Quake cannon instead of a volcano cannon. Now, what the hell is a Quake cannon?

Banesword - Warhammer 40K Wiki - Space Marines, Chaos, planets, and more


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2012)

something which explodes after going into the crust.
creates devastating shock waves, iirc


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

This one has a kickass design IMHO:Minotaur - Warhammer 40K Wiki - Space Marines, Chaos, planets, and more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2012)

Something for the lulz:
*i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/109/152/chaos_by_lily_fox-d2zofmk.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s480x480/539613_243248062486494_377962349_n.png


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2013)

that is so accurate.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread has been dead silent lately. Lets start some discussion.

I was wondering what the outcome of the following battles would be? : Necrons vs Chaos, Necrons vs Tyranids and Chaos vs Tyranids, since there has not been any documented conflict between these groups.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 27, 2013)

there has been talk about a WH40k MMO. cant say if its genuine or just a hoax (like the game, Chapter Master)
F2P factions are orks and imperial guard.
races at launch are SM, CSM, orks, IG, tau and eldar.

^ necrons win. necrons HATE the warp, and have special Pariah units that block out the warp.
^ depends. if there are enough necrons, then they may Phase out or repair. but assuming a large hive fleet, tyranids will always win.
^ unless chaos can deploy greater daemons, they are fukt. 

nids will always win, coz, numbers, mate. and they absorb tactics and genetic material and get better.
>first tyranid war. largest creature seen : carnifex, with relatively little biomorphing among the creatures (ie, different "variants" of the creatures, like, a hormagaunt with fleshborer, or hormagaunt with spinefist, etc)
>2nd tyranid war. largest creatures seen : hive tyrants(powerful synapse creature, ie, swarm contoller)   (wide variety of biomorphs found, with many specialized creatures such as broodlords, advanced synapse creatues, tyrant guards, nids with thick chitin "shields", biovores, aka, mine-throwers)
>3rd nid war : largest creatures seen : harridan, titan sized creatues (forget the name), and specialized carnifexes for seige/anti-tank roles (bigger, with more firepower). totally new and specialized biomorphs such as zooanthropes (psychic troops), malantropes (interrogator nids).
>4th nid war : ???

you cannot defeat them via "normal" means. they will always evolve.
the only thing you can do is :
1. let them target a world.
2. deploy forces on said world.
3. wait for nids to fully deploy.
4. evac everything off planet.
5. virus-bomb the surface.
6. ???
7. lose a planet!!!

this will make the fleet lose more building material than it gains, coz the armies which would have eaten up the planet have been completely destroyed, without a way to "recover" or "recycle" them. (tyranids recycle, thats why they are so efficient)
stop this cycle, and you defeat them.
but oh wait, you lost the planet too. too bad.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2013)

Of course, 'Nids can overcome any foe simply with sheer numbers. But I was wondering, why would the Tyranids want to quarrel with the Necrons, they don't have any biomass what so ever, have very powerful Gauss weaponry which I don't think the 'nids can "recycle". Overall 'nids are a minor inconvenience to the Necrons but there is no report of 'nids clashing with the necrons, so I was having doubts about what the outcome would be. Or, if the nids do defeat the necrons, can they recycle Necrodermis?


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 28, 2013)

Sadly, no.
Because of this "issue", we will never see rampaging hordes of armored robot-ninja dinosaurs weilding lasers.
Anyhow, if you *really* want an answer, check out /tg/. They are more knowledgeable about this stuff.

Why Nids dont go near Necrons :
Nids rely on genestealers to "lead" them to planets. On Necron tomb worlds, there are no people, hence, no genestealers.
No GS=no Nid fleet=no robot on dinosaur mass carnage.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This thread has been dead silent lately. Lets start some discussion.
> 
> I was wondering what the outcome of the following battles would be? : Necrons vs Chaos, Necrons vs Tyranids and Chaos vs Tyranids, since there has not been any documented conflict between these groups.



That would depend on how good a strategist you are, I think.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> Sadly, no.
> Because of this "issue", we will never see rampaging hordes of armored robot-ninja dinosaurs weilding lasers.
> Anyhow, if you *really* want an answer, check out /tg/. They are more knowledgeable about this stuff.
> 
> ...



There is no proof that Necrons rely on nids that way. Also, nids are lifeforms themselves, so, given the chance, the Necrons would promptly wipe them out alongside the planet they are infesting.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2013)

Also, I was wondering, can the Tyranids process Chaos matter and probably gain a link to the warp? I know that Zoanthropes have some psychic ability, but I am not sure if warp daemons can infest them.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2013)

What's /tg/ ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2013)

Pretty sure u guys have wondered about this but Tyranids vs Zerg, who would win ? 
I have next to no knowledge about Warhammer 40k lore, so spare me


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Pretty sure u guys have wondered about this but Tyranids vs Zerg, who would win ?
> I have next to no knowledge about Warhammer 40k lore, so spare me



I am pretty weak in Starcraft lore, so I am not in a position to judge.

What are the characteristics of the Zergs?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, I was wondering, can the Tyranids process Chaos matter and probably gain a link to the warp? I know that Zoanthropes have some psychic ability, but I am not sure if warp daemons can infest them.



AFAIK, Tyrannids' psychic ability is limited to their hive mind communication system.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> AFAIK, Tyrannids' psychic ability is limited to their hive mind communication system.



Yes, but what if they consume lesser daemons?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, but what if they consume lesser daemons?



Theoretically it should be possible, but they would have to come into contact with the warp creatures for that to happen.

And as far as I know, to come into contact with the creatures of the warp, you would have to have enough of a Psychic footprint for chaos to notice right? And since tyrannids don't, they shouldn't have directly come into contact yet. (correct me if I'm wrong- its been a while since I played W40k on PC, and I dont have the tabletop game)


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Pretty sure u guys have wondered about this but Tyranids vs Zerg, who would win ?
> I have next to no knowledge about Warhammer 40k lore, so spare me


tyranids. zerg have to take over a planet before they can venture out, build infrastructure, breeding vats/pools, etc, tyranids drop in, nom everything, run out.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's /tg/ ?


4chan


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, I was wondering, can the Tyranids process Chaos matter and probably gain a link to the warp? I know that Zoanthropes have some psychic ability, but I am not sure if warp daemons can infest them.


there is no "chaos" matter. the daemons and stuff is just a projection of the entity in real space. but most daemons are vessels that have been possessed or are people who have ascended to daemon hood, so thats just physical matter.
when you kill a daemon, its material body is destroyed, but it remains safe in the Warp, but has to 'rest' for a while before coming out again.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is no proof that Necrons rely on nids that way. Also, nids are lifeforms themselves, so, given the chance, the Necrons would promptly wipe them out alongside the planet they are infesting.


yes, they would, but first they have to come in contact.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, but what if they consume lesser daemons?


nothing may happen.


Extreme Gamer said:


> Theoretically it should be possible, but they would have to come into contact with the warp creatures for that to happen.
> 
> And as far as I know, to come into contact with the creatures of the warp, you would have to have enough of a Psychic footprint for chaos to notice right? And since tyrannids don't, they shouldn't have directly come into contact yet. (correct me if I'm wrong- its been a while since I played W40k on PC, and I dont have the tabletop game)


nids dont have a psychic "footprint". they BLOCK the warp. its called a Warp Shadow. It is used when near planets to block out the Astronomicon beacon (means no psychic communication and cannot enter into warp). it usually drives the psykers on the planet mad.

I cannot give 1 simple reason why chaos, nids and tyranids dont meet.



HAVE BATTLED?
ORK              
TYRANID
ELDAR 
NECRON
IMPERUM
CHAOS 
TAU       
ORK
*yes*
*yes**yes**ND*
*yes**ND**yes*TYRANID
*yes**no*
*yes**ND**yes**ND**yes*ELDAR
*yes**yes**no**yes**yes**yes**ND*NECRON
*ND**ND**yes**no**yes**ND**ND*IMPERIUM
*yes**yes**yes**yes**yes**yes**yes*CHAOS
*ND**ND**yes**ND**yes**yes**ND*TAU
*yes**yes**ND**ND**yes**ND**no*

yes = have fought before/known to fight (canon)
ND = no data, might fight, but not enough proof
no = never fought/donot fight amongst themselves.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

The Imperium fights everyone, even itself 

When you're marking the imperium fighting itself, are you including the chaos tainted people as part of the imperium? (I'm not referring to the Chaos Marine faction or their followers)

Anybody play the tabletop game here?

And what's your favourite army?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> tyranids. zerg have to take over a planet before they can venture out, build infrastructure, breeding vats/pools, etc, tyranids drop in, nom everything, run out.
> 
> 
> 4chan
> ...



Perhaps the chaps at Games Workshop have not wrote any canon for the unknown/non-existent battles, leaving it to fans imaginations or perhaps because they are imperium bigots (judging upon the amount of material on the Imperium or that the Space Marines are the mascots of Games Workshop/Warhammer 40000).


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 4, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Perhaps the chaps at Games Workshop have not wrote any canon for the unknown/non-existent battles, leaving it to fans imaginations or perhaps because they are imperium bigots (judging upon the amount of material on the Imperium or that the Space Marines are the mascots of Games Workshop/Warhammer 40000).


the imperium is HUGE, i'll explain in detail later.


Extreme Gamer said:


> The Imperium fights everyone, even itself
> 
> When you're marking the imperium fighting itself, are you including the chaos tainted people as part of the imperium? (I'm not referring to the Chaos Marine faction or their followers)
> 
> ...


no, its not chaos tainted. only pure imperium.
sometimes, due to bad orders, guardsmen may attack other regiments, and SM may battle guardsmen if they think that the guardsmen are a threat (maybe the planet they are on has an ancient relic of SM that the IG fighting may threaten)
maybe a sector noble/commander just wants more power for himself.
also, the inquisition may **BLAM** anyone they deem to be an alien, or mutant, or heretic.

its not uncommon at all to have infighting in the imperium.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

I really want to see if they do an Emperor revival, either as a reincarnation inside Ultra Magnus or a completely new recreation. I mean, the Imperium has become so flawed...

My favourite empire is the Tau empire. Reasons: the most "digital" of all the factions, likes to welcome everyone in its empire, low psychic signature and few Psykers so conflicts are relatively less compared to other factions.

And who can not like their advanced battlesuits?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I really want to see if they do an Emperor revival, either as a reincarnation inside Ultra Magnus or a completely new recreation. I mean, the Imperium has become so flawed...
> 
> My favourite empire is the Tau empire. Reasons: the most "digital" of all the factions, likes to welcome everyone in its empire, low psychic signature and few Psykers so conflicts are relatively less compared to other factions.
> 
> And who can not like their advanced battlesuits?



They have let the Imperium be flawed for a reason. That means more wars and consequently more money for the guys at Games Workshop.

As for the revival of the Emperor, there are certain people called the Sensei who are apparently the descendants of the Emperor himself whom the Emperor fathered over his long lifespan. There is a secret society (don't know their name) that maintain the Sensei with the objective that when the Imperium needs the Emperor the most, the Sensei will be sacrificed to revive the Emperor. I read this somewhere, I don't remember where.

As for the Tau, the humans under the Tau live under totalitarian control with their reproduction cycle suppressed, etc. kinda like what the Combine from HL series do.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like a new Warhammer 40K movie is in the making. It is an unofficial movie but it blows the shitty official movie out of the water.

Look at the trailers here : Warhammer 40K Is Getting The Movie It Deserves


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2013)

A fan made interactive galaxy of the Warhammer 40000 universe.

Galaxy 40000 - Interactive 3D Map

It is not complete and new star systems are being added.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 20, 2013)

that is awesome!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone play the Warhammer 40000 Table Top game in India? I have been watching videos of Battle Reports on Youtube and I am kind of getting obsessed with it.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 24, 2013)

obsessed? i'd paint my own miniatures if i could find them for cheap somewhere!!

or better yet, lets play with stand-ins.
just place an object, and tell what unit it is, and track it via the stat sheets.

simple!!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2013)

I have been thinking about that, only if I had someone to play with.

Still it won't be possible to play blindly because the units can move in any direction.

Eitherway, I will have to study the rulebooks properly first.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2013)

The assault on the dropsite massacre on Isstvan V.

*images.wikia.com/warhammer40k/images/5/50/Strategic_Map_Urgall_Depression1.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2015)

It's been sometime since I posted here. Anyway, here's some updates in Warhammer 40k related games:

Battlefleet Gothic: Armada is in development: First Look: Battlefleet Gothic ? Armada | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 4, 2015)

i'd preorder that, for sure!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2015)

One of the best things I have read for a while: Massacre in the Hive City - Album on Imgur

Its a narrated battle report.

Edit:

Also a trailer for Battlefleet Gothic: Armada I forgot to post earlier:


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2015)

Battlefleet Gothic gameplay video:


----------



## Desmond (Dec 23, 2015)

Any of you guys have watched this series?: *www.youtube.com/show/theborealecast


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2016)

Battlefleet Gothic Armada - Imperium trailer released:


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2016)

Armada looks quite nice though. A new Total War and warhammer mix is also coming I guess. Forgot the name.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah. Total War: Warhammer.

Its based on Warhammer Fantasy though, not Warhammer 40k.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't know if anyone here is still following the updates in the Warhammer 40k community, but what do you guys think about Primaris Space Marines?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2017)

Stated playing Warhammer 40000 these days. Shit is good.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Stated playing Warhammer 40000 these days. Shit is good.


Good going, but its more fun to explore the background of the setting. Read about it from the Warhammer wikis:
*wh40k.lexicanum.com/
Warhammer 40k
So, whenever you hear a new term used in the games or want to learn more about a certain unit in the game, then look it up here.

Also, play Dark Crusade after this, it's probably the best in the Dawn Of War 1 series. You can choose to play as one of 7 factions and you have to capture the planet that you are fighting on one province at a time, kind of similar to Rise Of Nations.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Good going, but its more fun to explore the background of the setting. Read about it from the Warhammer wikis:
> *wh40k.lexicanum.com/
> Warhammer 40k
> So, whenever you hear a new term used in the games or want to learn more about a certain unit in the game, then look it up here.
> ...


That's nice. Really enjoying this series. Can't belive this gem was sitting in my steam library for so many years and I didn't play it in its entirety.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2018)

Im just reading the books, is it okay to discuss here?


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2018)

Look at the name of the thread. XD

Of course its okay to discuss here.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2018)

I've created this Telegram group for fans of 40k lore - <Removed>

Mostly book excerpts and memes posted here. But we also do some serious discussions.

Edit: Link removed because spammers were coming over to the group. If anyone wants to join, PM me on Telegram.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

And most of us are in various stages of reading horus heresy


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2018)

Lol. At some point you guys will overshoot me in progress since I am a slow reader. Haven't even started Mechanicum yet.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

Im gonna reread everything once I get to book 10, just to make sure that everything stays clear in my head 
@Desmond David is brutal when it comes to differentiating canon from headcanon, which is very important for a universe such as this


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2018)

Headcanon is simply speculation, filling the gaps in the stories or joining two separate stories with your own theories. This is a result of certain vagueness in storytelling.

However, it is not official canon only a means to foster discussion in the community as well as the result of such discussion. So headcanon is an endless loop that feeds itself.

But we must not forget what is and is not canon otherwise the whole setting will become an incoherent mess if everything you hear becomes canon.

Edit: @Anorion read this whole thread if you can. Has some pretty good tidbits of info. Also, its from a time I didn't know much myself.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2018)

Trying to bump some traffic here.

You guys should watch this:





It has some minor editing problems but overall its a okay video. Seems like it will be a series.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 26, 2018)

Some quick updates. GW is releasing an official web series around the Blood Angels:






Also, a new unofficial Warhammer 30k movie Death of Hope has a new trailer:


----------

